# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Tanya Jawab operasional forum baru

## victor

Yang kesulitan untuk masuk sign in lagi
atau
how to tentang forum baru ini

apa saja susahnya
yuk yang bisa bantu yan kagak bisa.

atau saat masih di benahin gini, apa yang perlu di perbaiki, ada usulan?

----------


## victor

just info
informasi dari om arungtasik
untuk email verifikasi coba kalo kagak dapet2 email coba di cek di spam

----------


## Saung Koi

*Tentang waktu di thread belum ada tampilannya Om.......hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server.......*

----------


## arind

om victor, ditempat saya "Shoutbox" nya kalau di buka kok bertumpukan sama halaman forum ya? sudah saya coba log in ulang bbrp kali hasilnya sama. piye om??

----------


## dickytob

usul bisa pake  spoiler

----------


## victor

> *Tentang waktu di thread belum ada tampilannya Om.......hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server.......*


1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

----------


## Saung Koi

1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3. posting picture / foto dibatasi 4 pict > kurang banyak.......buat posting liputan show, GO, KC, dll.......(saungkoi)
4. signature dibatasi 25 character > kagak bisa upload foto, symbol ato logo.......(saungkoi)
5.
6.
7.

----------


## victor

1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3. usul bisa pake spoiler (dickytob)
4.
5.
6.
7.

----------


## victor

lagi nich
tuh gw kagak tahu kalo om saungkoi post
jadinya begitu tuh
gw tulis no3, om saung no3 juga  ::

----------


## victor

1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3. usul bisa pake spoiler (dickytob)
4. posting picture / foto dibatasi 4 pict > kurang banyak.......buat posting liputan show, GO, KC, dll.......(saungkoi)
5.
6.
7.

----------


## victor

> om victor, ditempat saya "Shoutbox" nya kalau di buka kok bertumpukan sama halaman forum ya? sudah saya coba log in ulang bbrp kali hasilnya sama. piye om??


ada yang bisa bantu?

----------


## Saung Koi

1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3. usul bisa pake spoiler (dickytob)
4. posting picture / foto dibatasi 4 pict > kurang banyak.......buat posting liputan show, GO, KC, dll.......(saungkoi)
5. signature dibatasi 25 character > kagak bisa upload foto, symbol ato logo.......(saungkoi)
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.

----------


## Saung Koi

> lagi nich
> tuh gw kagak tahu kalo om saungkoi post
> jadinya begitu tuh
> gw tulis no3, om saung no3 juga


*Yup.......betul..betul..betul.......*

----------


## victor

yang banyak protes nti bayar iuran tahunannya 300rb yach
 ::  wakakaakkakakakakakak ....................  ::

----------


## dickytob

> ada yang bisa bantu?


coba ganti broser om pake mozila aja

hahaha gw salah quote , maksudnya buat yang ini

om victor, ditempat saya "Shoutbox" nya kalau di buka kok bertumpukan sama halaman forum ya? sudah saya coba log in ulang bbrp kali hasilnya sama. piye om??

----------


## William Pantoni

> *Tentang waktu di thread belum ada tampilannya Om.......hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server.......*


Om Lukas, jam nya sih udah ada....ada di paling bawah deket atas tulisan powered by vbulletin...munngkin ketutupan sama background biru tua.

----------


## William Pantoni

> om victor, ditempat saya "Shoutbox" nya kalau di buka kok bertumpukan sama halaman forum ya? sudah saya coba log in ulang bbrp kali hasilnya sama. piye om??


Sama om....sy kira cuma komputer sy aja.

----------


## Saung Koi

> yang banyak protes nti bayar iuran tahunannya 300rb yach
>  wakakaakkakakakakakak ....................


*Kagak jadi protes Om Vic, tarik kembali protesnya.......terima apa adanya aja, ntar juga pasti terbiasa.......ha..ha..ha..*

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om Lukas, jam nya sih udah ada....ada di paling bawah deket atas tulisan powered by vbulletin...munngkin ketutupan sama background biru tua.


*Ow, i see Om Will.......thanx.......*

----------


## Saung Koi

*Ha..ha..ha..satu lagi nich.......Moderator ato bukan sama aja ya.......?? Belum dibedain.......*

----------


## karyanto

jadi agak bingung juga nih......

----------


## E. Nitto

tadinya saya agak canggung juga, tapi setelah mencoba terus akhirnya biasa juga...
Thanks a lot oom Berryl memang OYE..!!

----------


## mrbunta

> tadinya saya agak canggung juga, tapi setelah mencoba terus akhirnya biasa juga...
> Thanks a lot oom Berryl memang OYE..!!


tenang, kan ada om beryl :d

----------


## victor

> Sama om....sy kira cuma komputer sy aja.


siapa yang tahu ya?
punya gw kagak tuh
atau karena komputer kredit atau procesor nya 486

----------


## mrbunta

1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3. usul bisa pake spoiler (dickytob)
4. posting picture / foto dibatasi 4 pict > kurang banyak.......buat posting liputan show, GO, KC, dll.......(saungkoi)
5. signature dibatasi 25 character > kagak bisa upload foto, symbol ato logo.......(saungkoi)
6. kolom koi's id gak ada
7. kolom blackberry messanger gak ada
8.
9.
10.

----------


## iwan_makassar

no comment....masih "shock"...

----------


## repak69

1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3. usul bisa pake spoiler (dickytob)
4. posting picture / foto dibatasi 4 pict > kurang banyak.......buat posting liputan show, GO, KC, dll.......(saungkoi)
5. signature dibatasi 25 character > kagak bisa upload foto, symbol ato logo.......(saungkoi)
6. kolom koi's id gak ada
7. kolom blackberry messanger gak ada
8. *gimana liat total reputation (spirulina ijo) dan user dengan post minimum berapa buat kasih ijo2....* 
9.
10.

----------


## agent23

1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
3. usul bisa pake spoiler (dickytob)
4. posting picture / foto dibatasi 4 pict > kurang banyak.......buat posting liputan show, GO, KC, dll.......(saungkoi)
5. signature dibatasi 25 character > kagak bisa upload foto, symbol ato logo.......(saungkoi)
6. kolom koi's id gak ada
7. kolom blackberry messanger gak ada
8. gimana liat total reputation (spirulina ijo) dan user dengan post minimum berapa buat kasih ijo2.... 
9.*Message Box kok kecil sekali hanya max 50 messages*
10.

----------


## bobo

> coba ganti broser om pake mozila aja
> 
> hahaha gw salah quote , maksudnya buat yang ini
> 
> om victor, ditempat saya "Shoutbox" nya kalau di buka kok bertumpukan sama halaman forum ya? sudah saya coba log in ulang bbrp kali hasilnya sama. piye om??


nah kalau gak ada mozilla piye om ???  ::

----------


## Biolite G

masih shock .... setiap mau reply diminta log in mulu hahahahah


FJB dah gak ada kah  ?

----------


## repak69

> nah kalau gak ada mozilla piye om ???


donlot aja Om,,,, kan free ware dia....  ::

----------


## repak69

> nah kalau gak ada mozilla piye om ???


  Om liat emotikon cry  ::  kaya gini di mana yah...?

 ::   ::

----------


## irone78

> *Ow, i see Om Will.......thanx.......*


Jam nya masih salah ya? kok di tempat saya waktunya All times are GMT. The time now is 09:19 AM.
Seharusnya 4:19 PM

----------


## William Pantoni

> Jam nya masih salah ya? kok di tempat saya waktunya All times are GMT. The time now is 09:19 AM.
> Seharusnya 4:19 PM


Di set di masing2 computer om....seharusnya GMT +7

----------


## iwan_makassar

::  masih shock

----------


## sa3o

usul: dibuatkan direktori web dealer dan breeder koi jadi yang tinggal di tempat terpencil seperti saya bisa belanja lewat web  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> nah kalau gak ada mozilla piye om ???


* 
Download aja Om, search di google > Free Download Mozilla Firefox*

----------


## Saung Koi

> Di set di masing2 computer om....seharusnya GMT +7


*Betul Om Will, Thanx yach.......
Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta*

----------


## andriyana

> Di set di masing2 computer om....seharusnya GMT +7


makasie Om Wil...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koi_vj

Saran: Warna icon utk thread dg new post dgn yang sudah dibaca kurang contrast perbedaan warna nya. Ga eye catching.

----------


## Setan koi

> usul: dibuatkan direktori web dealer dan breeder koi jadi yang tinggal di tempat terpencil seperti saya bisa belanja lewat web


uda ada om coba di cari

----------


## victor

> 1. jangan langsung login dg username dan password yg lama
> 2. klik di bagian daftar ulang, kemudian masukkan alamat email yg dulu dipakai untuk pendaftaran nick lama dan juga huruf verifikasi keamanan
> 3. cek email jika tidak ada di inbox, bisa jadi masuknya ke JUNK / SPAM folder
> 4. klik di link yg terdapat pada email tersebut
> 5. kembali ke forum klik lagi sesuai tampilan yg ada
> 6. balik lagi ke email, di situ kita akan mendapatkan PASSWORD yg baru yg bisa digunakan untuk login nick lama
> 7. setelah login dengan nick lama, silahkan mengganti password yg didapat via email dg password yg dikehendaki
> 
> semoga membantu


ada lagiiii

----------


## victor

sudah ada yang bisa bikin pooling belom ya?

----------


## sbw

mengaktifkan atau mencari threads lama kita gmana ya????

----------


## f4is4l

Kalo munculin emotional icon gimana ya...cupu jg nih..

----------


## Setan koi

> sudah ada yang bisa bikin pooling belom ya?


 rasanya yg bisa bikin polling moderator aja om . maaf kalau salah




> mengaktifkan atau mencari threads lama kita gmana ya????


 mungkin ada yg sebagian belon atau tidak migrasi 




> Kalo munculin emotional icon gimana ya...cupu jg nih..


ada tulisan smile kok om coba diperhatikan




> 1. belom ada tampilan: hari, tanggal, bulan, tahun.......jam waktu server...... (saungkoi)
> 2. chat kurang gedhe, terutama barisnya kurang (victor)
> 3. usul bisa pake spoiler (dickytob)
> 4. posting picture / foto dibatasi 4 pict > kurang banyak.......buat posting liputan show, GO, KC, dll.......(saungkoi)
> 5. signature dibatasi 25 character > kagak bisa upload foto, symbol ato logo.......(saungkoi)
> 6. kolom koi's id gak ada
> 7. kolom blackberry messanger gak ada
> 8. gimana liat total reputation (spirulina ijo) dan user dengan post minimum berapa buat kasih ijo2.... 
> 9.*Message Box kok kecil sekali hanya max 50 messages*
> 10.


 wah kalau usul yg no 10 harus ada DONASI buat memory server biar besar. Ayo ayo siapa yg mau jadi DONASI ngacung biar menu dari VBulletin bisa berfungsi semua (menu VBulletin aslinya banyak)

----------


## Setan koi

Ayo yg mau jadi donasi bisa hub om beryl  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Ayo-ayo.......*

----------


## nox

forum baru nya mantafff..

tp koq waktu mau masuk forum auctions
muncul error

nox, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

   1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

ada yg tau solusinya ?

----------


## Setan koi

tidak ada solusinya om nox memang masih di lock

----------


## nox

> tidak ada solusinya om nox memang masih di lock


ooo gitu.. 
tengkiu info nya..
salam kenal om setan..

----------


## Setan koi

> mengaktifkan atau mencari threads lama kita gmana ya????


 saya coba bantu ya om sbw masuk di kelompok di thread 
contoh ya mungkin bisa 
1.klik ngobrol & ucapan
2.corsor digeser sampai kebawah
3.cari tulisan Thread Display Options
4.klik aja disana ada keterangannya 
semoga berhasil om sbw  



> ooo gitu.. 
> tengkiu info nya..
> salam kenal om setan..


 sama2 om nox lam kenal balik ya

----------


## Setan koi

ganti yg di kolom Show threads from jagi begginin lanjut klik show thread

----------


## yulius sesunan

Bingung euy... harus belajar lagi.
Kalau mau upload gambar apa caranya masih sama dgn yg dulu?

----------


## tenonx

sama om, upload gambar tetep kayak dulu  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> sama om, upload gambar tetep kayak dulu


Tengkyu Om Tenonx.... kalau mau pakai smiley gimana caranya om?

----------


## tenonx

http://www.koi-s.org/misc.php?do=showsmilies <<< ini contekannya om  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Curiga ama Setan Koi nich.......pinter amat yach.......Moderator kali yach.......di thread mana2 tau, baru kenalan udah banyak postingannya, bermanfaat lagi.......
Om Setan, nama aslinya siapa Om.......?? Peace Om, jangan marah ya.......*

----------


## f4is4l

Tanya sedikit...sedikit2 tanya, tanya kok sedikit @ cara setting waktu spy sama dengan kompie gmn ya ?

----------


## victor

> *Curiga ama Setan Koi nich.......pinter amat yach.......Moderator kali yach.......di thread mana2 tau, baru kenalan udah banyak postingannya, bermanfaat lagi.......
> Om Setan, nama aslinya siapa Om.......?? Peace Om, jangan marah ya.......*


gak marah, cuma kadang gigit aja
kadangggggggggggggggggggg................  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> gak marah, cuma kadang gigit aja
> kadangggggggggggggggggggg................


 *
Takuttttttt.......lariiiiiii.......*

----------


## Saung Koi

> Tanya sedikit...sedikit2 tanya, tanya kok sedikit @ cara setting waktu spy sama dengan kompie gmn ya ?





> *Betul Om Will, Thanx yach.......
> Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta*


*Ini mungkin bisa membantu Om Faisal.......*

----------


## abiserpong

test...test

----------


## mrbunta

> test...test


netessssssssssssssssss

----------


## iwan_makassar

*untuk rekan2 yang masuk ke menu chatbox dan tampilannya tumpuk menumpuk & tumpang tindih. Hal ini disebabkan karena mesin pencari yang digunakan belum di up grade ke versi terbaru jadi buruan up date modzilla, safari dan terlebih pada internet explorer sudah harus yang versi 8.*

*semoga membantu*

----------


## iwan_makassar

> *Curiga ama Setan Koi nich.......pinter amat yach.......Moderator kali yach.......di thread mana2 tau, baru kenalan udah banyak postingannya, bermanfaat lagi.......
> Om Setan, nama aslinya siapa Om.......?? Peace Om, jangan marah ya.......*


Sewaktu muncul pertama kali di forum yang lama saya juga punya pikiran yang sama.. ::

----------


## victor

> Sewaktu muncul pertama kali di forum yang lama saya juga punya pikiran yang sama..


bond,......... james bond
 ::

----------


## cah kendal

Shoutbox-nya hilang lagi ....

----------


## tenonx

di bagian bawah om sekarang chat box nya  ::   ::

----------


## cah kendal

> di bagian bawah om sekarang chat box nya


 :Hail:  maaf .. scroll mousenya nggak pernah sampai bawah  :Flock:

----------


## mario85

aduh pusing ih ma yg  baru bingung gw..di mana cari view your post

----------


## cah kendal

> aduh pusing ih ma yg  baru bingung gw..di mana cari view your post


pakai gambar A/A (switch editor mode) dikanan atas post om

----------


## Saung Koi

> aduh pusing ih ma yg  baru bingung gw..di mana cari view your post


 :Frusty:   :Boom:   :Doh:   :Fish:  

*Icon-nya tambah mantap euy.......*

----------


## fachm13

nyari icon2nya dmn to om?
sy koq jd bingung....

----------


## cah kendal

> nyari icon2nya dmn to om?
> sy koq jd bingung....


dari post sederhana klik go advance  :Heh:  kalau masih kurang banyak ikonnya klik more  :Drum:  :Bathbaby:  :Car:

----------


## victor

emoticon
klik: http://www.koi-s.org/misc.php?do=showsmilies

----------


## victor

> aduh pusing ih ma yg  baru bingung gw..di mana cari view your post


om mario
dibawah *Home* khan ada tulisan *New Posts*

----------


## john kl

emo nya mohon di sisipkan, biar lebih praktis & gak usah repot2 copas kodenya di http://www.koi-s.org/misc.php?do=showsmilies

----------


## Setan koi

> om mario
> dibawah *Home* khan ada tulisan *New Posts*


emang om camod victor  :Thumb:

----------


## mario85

> emang om camod victor


om vic ni kan klo mau liat post baru klo mau liat post baru tapi yg kita pernah post gmna ya...dulu kan ada view new post sama view your post

----------


## William Pantoni

> om vic ni kan klo mau liat post baru klo mau liat post baru tapi yg kita pernah post gmna ya...dulu kan ada view new post sama view your post


Coba klik user id nya...nanti disana keluar profile user id org tsb...dan cari view post.

----------


## Setan koi

huehuheuehue saya bukan om camod victor.
 kalau anda mau lihat post anda coba klik myprofile diatas sebelah kanan 
kalau uda klik aja disebelah kiri dibawa foto profile ada tertulis  find all post  dan dibawanya ada find all start thread 
semoga berhasil

----------


## fachm13

> dari post sederhana klik go advance  kalau masih kurang banyak ikonnya klik more


hehe,,,,tengkyu om.............

 :Hail: 
 :Peace:

----------


## mario85

> Coba klik user id nya...nanti disana keluar profile user id org tsb...dan cari view post.


oo ga yg tak maksud view your new post..dulu kan di web lama bagian kanan atas ada view new post and view your new post skrg adanya view new post doank ya haha

----------


## cah kendal

> oo ga yg tak maksud view your new post..dulu kan di web lama bagian kanan atas ada view new post and view your new post skrg adanya view new post doank ya haha


A/_A_ mungkin yang dimaksud om mario

----------


## victor

> oo ga yg tak maksud view your new post..dulu kan di web lama bagian kanan atas ada view new post and view your new post skrg adanya view new post doank ya haha


sekarang malah ada :
# Find all posts Find all posts
# Find all started threads Find all started threads

ama satu lagi di bawah Home
new post

----------


## f4is4l

> *Ini mungkin bisa membantu Om Faisal.......*


Tks Om, sangat berguna kalo ada lelang...

----------


## neutokoi

kok saya coba2 tetap gagal yach melakukan setting waktunya? waktu komputer saya sudah benar, cari2 di bagian settingnya forum ini nggak ada tempat utk rubah waktu, ada yg bisa membantu? tx

----------


## neutokoi

> kok saya coba2 tetap gagal yach melakukan setting waktunya? waktu komputer saya sudah benar, cari2 di bagian settingnya forum ini nggak ada tempat utk rubah waktu, ada yg bisa membantu? tx


Udah berhasil robah time setting, thanks..

----------


## iwan_makassar

*Ada yang tahu bagaimana munculkan reply with qoute...lebih dari 1 quote? kalau memang tidak bisa bagaimana caranya munculkan tulisan quote kembali yang telah diposting sebelumnya oleh rekan yang lain?*

----------


## tenonx

dipilih yg mana aja yg mau di quote dengan klik tombol multi quote yg ada di sebelah kanan Reply With Quote........ kalo udah semua....... klik Reply With Quote nya om............

----------


## victor

> *ada yang tahu bagaimana munculkan reply with qoute...lebih dari 1 quote? Kalau memang tidak bisa bagaimana caranya munculkan tulisan quote kembali yang telah diposting sebelumnya oleh rekan yang lain?*





> dipilih yg mana aja yg mau di quote dengan klik tombol multi quote yg ada di sebelah kanan reply with quote........ Kalo udah semua....... Klik reply with quote nya om............


 test test test

----------


## f4is4l

> test test test


Belajar....

----------

